# Silverside!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just got some silverside from a PETCO the other day. I just wanted to warn everyone that these little fish smell something awful! I tell ya what. I do a lot of fishing and use stinkbait/dead fish/rotten fish, but these guys definitely ranked pretty high on the scale of smell and inability to wash smell of of hands when done feeding them. I'm probably not going to buy anymore unless I am going to use them for catfish bait. I'll bet they would work great for that BTW.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's why I stopped feeding silver-sides.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've heard this about them, which is why I always stay away from getting anything like that.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've seen and heard of a lot of people on here feeding them. Unfortunately it is just not for me. They sure did sound healthy for them though. It said something about having vitamins and this and that in them...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

From my experience piranha love silver side...however it true it smell really bad. but when I defroze them and before I fed my piranha I've rinse it with cold water to get the smell and dirt, etc....out from it .

I never have any problem with them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol I hear ya, they do smell

But my Compressus will go on a hunger strike for them if I remove them completely from his diet.. lol


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Never tried them myself, but will in the near future. Just won't be touching them with my fingers!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I hope your patience is better than mine then. They are all stuck together frozen. You have to use your hands/fingers. I guess you could wear gloves. What a hastle though.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

They really do stink! I have silversides but i haven't fed them to my p's in over a month, lol. I don't feel like smelling them, they smell horrible. They are good for your p's though. There is another thread on here that was posted not too long ago and someone had posted silversides that you can buy that are individually frozen, so that will make things much easier then having to pull them apart since they're frozen together. Makes it much easier and should keep your hands clean. Good luck finding them though, i've never seen them for sale in my area...

Edit: Here are the pics that were posted on another silverside thread:


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That would be cool. When I take them out of my package, they just snap in half in big clumps of like 5 or 6.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Where do you guys get those?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

are those safe? they have alot of bone to them, like a feeder....if they can go without them isn't that better?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> are those safe? they have alot of bone to them, like a feeder....if they can go without them isn't that better?


Yes they are safe. My rhom practically swallows the whole 6 inch smelts i give him. I agree with you about them smelling bad, after a feeding my room smells like sh*t and my mom gets pissed.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

rocker said:


> are those safe? they have alot of bone to them, like a feeder....if they can go without them isn't that better?


Yes they are safe. My rhom practically swallows the whole 6 inch smelts i give him. I agree with you about them smelling bad, after a feeding my room smells like sh*t and my mom gets pissed.
[/quote]

i'm thinking about long term damage, like "hole in head" or other possibilities from bone consumption, is this a threat?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> are those safe? they have alot of bone to them, like a feeder....if they can go without them isn't that better?


Yes they are safe. My rhom practically swallows the whole 6 inch smelts i give him. I agree with you about them smelling bad, after a feeding my room smells like sh*t and my mom gets pissed.
[/quote]

i'm thinking about long term damage, like "hole in head" or other possibilities from bone consumption, is this a threat?
[/quote]


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I am the one that posted the pics of the individually quick frozen silversides, krill is aslo available individually quick frozen. I Live in western NY and buy them from a LFS simply called the fish place. I can ask the owner who the distributor is and what other parts of the country they are available. Perhaps if I can find out who the distributor is your lfs can order them. They're not expensive about the same cost as regular silversides. My P's love them it makes feeding easier and no smell or mess. If I obtain any helpful answers I will post.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

does anyone know about the bones in silverside as being harmful?


----------



## Yurtle (Jul 31, 2006)

IDK about the bones being harmful but I too have bought these individually frozen silversides form the same place as Draven 1 in fact (The Fish Place, Tonawanda NY) They are fantastic I just thaw a couple out in a glass of water and no probs with smell yet. My only concern is that they appear to be marketed for marine canivores, and I believe most species of silversides are marine. Idk if this is bad for a freshwater fish to eat marine prey? Ayone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I started feeding my reds silversides a couple weeks ago, and they seem to love them.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, u guys need to start doing this.



> u gotta take them all out, thaw them just a tad bit so they come apart from each other, and then store them in a Rubbermaid container (the ones u use for left overs)
> 
> Its Extremely easy after that, here is a pic of my "box".


the "smell" is pretty much gone after the process.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> does anyone know about the bones in silverside as being harmful?


NO.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

lol @ bones

i get the silversides aswell my fish adore them,but over in the uk they are called smelt unless i get something else but they look the same 
i also slightly thaw them and put them in a plastic container in layers with grease proof paper between each layer


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feed my fish smelt whenever I can find them.
I pick them up fresh and freeze them in pairs in ziplocks.
My rhoms love them.
Bones and all.
Silversides sound like smelt that are too ripe for human consumption...


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> I feed my fish smelt whenever I can find them.
> I pick them up fresh and freeze them in pairs in ziplocks.
> My rhoms love them.
> Bones and all.
> Silversides sound like smelt that are too ripe for human consumption...


Hey Winkyee Price Chopper had Smelt for three bucks a frozen 1 lb. bag last week. Check it out. I stocked up.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I was gonna say they do look a like lot smelt my p's ;ove the hell out them to


----------

